# Roland Anthology Cloud Instruments discontinued but now provided free of charge



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's something I found out about earlier today. Roland is giving away a total of around 40 gigs of their synth, drum machines and other virtual instrument plugins for free. I learned of this from another web forum that I frequent. Here's what the original poster said:

"You need to sign up for a free Roland Cloud account and download the Roland Cloud manager software:









Roland - Roland Cloud Manager | Management Software


Roland Cloud Manager: Management Software - Easy Management of all Your Instruments and Sounds




www.roland.com





After you sign up for an account, sign in and choose the 'discontinued software' category on the top right side. The size amounts to 40 gb. Just sign into your free Roland Cloud account and select a folder for the downloads."

The cloud manager is available for both Windows and Mac. Even if you don't really care for synths that much there are plenty of bass and drum sounds included that you can probably use in your recordings.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kenmac said:


> Here's something I found out about earlier today. Roland is giving away a total of around 40 gigs of their synth, drum machines and other virtual instrument plugins for free. I learned of this from another web forum that I frequent. Here's what the original poster said:
> 
> "You need to sign up for a free Roland Cloud account and download the Roland Cloud manager software:
> 
> ...


Most of this stuff will need Roland Concerto to host them. ?

Is there anywhere to get Concerto?

Thanks


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think Zenbeats can use these

https://www.roland.com/ca/products/rc_zenbeats/


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

player99 said:


> Most of this stuff will need Roland Concerto to host them. ?
> 
> Is there anywhere to get Concerto?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, when I downloaded the Acoustic Drum plugin from the website it already had the Concerto "shell" included with the install. When you install it (for Windows, not sure about Mac) you'll see four checkmarks, if you want Concerto installed, don't uncheck anything. The drum plugin is surprisingly versatile, you can click under each kit piece and choose the samples that you want to load and there are other adjustments and effects included. I'm thinking of downloading the Anthology 1987 plugin next but I'm going to do some YouTube research first to see what sounds are included.



BlueRocker said:


> I think Zenbeats can use these
> 
> Roland - Zenbeats | Music Creation App


I have Zenbeats on my laptiop. When I first started the Cloud Manager app it told me there was an update for it but I was busy checking out the plugins so I'll have to try again later to see what's new.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Unable to get the « discontinued » tab… It always bring me to Roland Canada. Direct link?


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Ok, got it: you have to install the manager then choose « discontinued » products.


----------

